# Heaven and Hell Food



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The marshmallow creme dip for fruit would be good. You could mix it up and use red grapes and red apples, etc. so the Heaven and Hell merge.

Cream cheese and picante dip. (my favorite) Last year I served it in a loaf of pumpernickel bread hollowed out and the top cut and opened to look like a coffin. I used pretzel sticks for the handles on the front.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

spicy chicken wings

some dessert with powered sugar on it( cookies or donuts)

salsa with blue corn chips

white cheeses

you could have some red hots or fireballs in a candy bowl


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm serving all red and white food this year. I don't have any creative names, but here is a working list of what I will most likely serve:
Sweets - Meringue bones (Martha Stewart), Witch's fingers, white chocolate mice truffles (both on allrecipes.com), yogurt covered raisins, white chocolate pretzels, red velvet cake with rasberry filling, red chocolate covered cherries. Cranberry chutney - family favorite, great with cream cheese, also at allrecipe.com
Savory - marinated mozzarella balls, hummus with pita chips, turkey slices, artichoke dip, table water crackers and brie, roasted red peppers. possibly will also serve white asparagus and deviled eggs.
Fruit - rasberries, strawberries and cherries
maybe someone more creative than me can give you some names to use.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> The marshmallow creme dip for fruit would be good. You could mix it up and use red grapes and red apples, etc. so the Heaven and Hell merge.
> 
> Cream cheese and picante dip. (my favorite) Last year I served it in a loaf of pumpernickel bread hollowed out and the top cut and opened to look like a coffin. I used pretzel sticks for the handles on the front.


 I am doing the coffin thing too this year, but how did you attach the pretzel sticks to the bread??


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know how many people you are having or how crazy your party gets, but you could have a cheese fondue?? You have a little fire, and a little heaven all rolled into one, you could call it "Heaven's on fire" ???

Luv the marshmallow dip idea, you could call it cloud dip or Angel's dip?
hot or barbeque wings, - devil's wings ?
what about something round (doughnuts, onion rings, calamari) and call them Halos?
If there is alcohol , how about cinnamon shots (devil's kisses or fireballs) 

that's all my brain has right now, lol .


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Angel's Food cake & Devil's Food cake!

We're doing just the Hell part; here's our menu:
Five-Pepper Chili
Spicy Meatballs 
Spicy Wings
Jalapeno Cornbread
Jalapeno Poppers Wrapped in Bacon
Spicy Cheese Dip
Deviled Eggs
Red & orange peppers with dip
Devil's Food Cupcakes
Apples with Caramel Dip 

Appletinis
Bloody Marys
Flaming Drinks

Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread too, for any more ideas!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Of course, Devilled Eggs and devil's food cake and bloody marys!! Duh! lol. Princess, it seems the hell part of this is easier than the heaven!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*So far*

Love the ideas! Keep them coming, like the donuts as "halos" and the marshmallow creme dip for fruit, something with heaven and hell merging!

so far I'm thinking:

Heaven:
White pizza
Angels food cake
White chocolate covered pretzels
Vanilla meringue cookies
White cheddar popcorn or cheese puffs
Mozzarella sticks/red sauce (a merge!)
Sprite

Hell:
Red Sauce Pizza
Devils food cake cupcakes
Red hot candies
Cinnamon popcorn(if I can find it)
Sweet Balls of fire (meatballs crockpot)
Red Doritos


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

*one more*

How could I forget?

For Hell: A "Demon Martini" (a pomegranate martini)

Suck and Blow shots (have to determine which kind to make yet)


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes like everyone said you def need to do the Angel food and Devils food Cake.

Hell seems easier how about for Heaven....Ambrosia and Divinity?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

White corn chips and salsa. In Texas we have a brand called Hotter Than Hell. You could just name it that!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yummum, I attached the pretzel rods to the bread coffin with wood toothpicks. I called it Dead Man's Dip.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks!! I figured as much...


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Just saw on the HGTV halloween special - blood fondue - melted chocolate fondue, tinted red - served with pound cake, pretzel sticks, strawberries, etc...


----------

